# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Beba ne kaka 10 dana

## Robot

Hello,

Čitao sam dosta tema, ali da vidim jel' se nešto promijenilo  :Smile: 
Znači danas je 10-i dan (sutra znači 11-ti) da nam beba ne kaka. Na prsima je isključivo, vesela, super beba (spavamo po noći  :Smile:  )
Samo prdi po cijeli dan, nije zgrčena, tj. nemamo osjećaj da ju to jako muči što ne kaka.
Danas smo probali sa toplomjerom u guzu (pa malo lijevo - desno), ali ništa.. Samo se opet isprdio  :Smile: 

Ako ima tko kakvo iskustvo šta dalje da radimo... Čekamo samo ili ovo ono.... Bili bi zahvalni na komentarima  :Smile: 

Lp,

----------


## Beti3

Koliko mjeseci (ili dana) ima beba?

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemojte s toplomjerima poticati kakanje.

----------


## LolaMo

ja fakat ne kužim. kažeš da ste pročitali puno tema i nakon svega guraš djetetu toplomjer u guzu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tanči

...toplomjer u guzu pa malo lijevo- desno?!?
Ne bih rekla da ste vi išta pročitali.
To se ne radi?
Jel’ sebi to radite kad imate zatvor?
Da ste išta pročitali znali biste da isključivo dojena beba ne mora nužno imati stolicu pa i deset dana jer je iskoristivost majčinog mlijeka 100% i jednostavno nema otpada pa ni stolice.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ali bitno je i koliko je beba stara, koliko se sjećam odgovora savjetnica

----------


## zutaminuta

Je. U početku beba mora imati stolicu jer je mlijeko laksativ. Do šest tjedana. Onda se mlijeko mijenja pa prestaje biti laksativ. Tada stolica može ne doći i do 14 dana jer je iskoristivost velika.

----------


## oka

Prvo treba reci kolko je stara..kolko ima mokrih pelena..kako doji..na zahtjev?

Moram reci da nakon poroda moja nije imala stolicu 2 tjedna. Dojena. A prvi mjesec je dobila 1.5 kg. Znači nije bila gladna.

----------


## Kaae

> Je. U početku beba mora imati stolicu jer je mlijeko laksativ. Do šest tjedana. Onda se mlijeko mijenja pa prestaje biti laksativ. Tada stolica može ne doći i do 14 dana jer je iskoristivost velika.


Kolostrum ima blago laksativna svojstva.

----------

